
Mezzano (LispOS) Release Demo 5 - ska80
https://github.com/froggey/Mezzano/releases/tag/demo5
======
lispm
Changes are mentioned here:
[https://github.com/froggey/Mezzano/tree/demo5](https://github.com/froggey/Mezzano/tree/demo5)

------
ksaj
It's actually faster than Demo 4 when it comes to repainting the desktop after
moving windows around.

Gonna play with the telnet client a little more to figure out why I can get
stuck with unmovable dead windows when trying to exit it after a failed
connect.

